# Changer la batterie d'un Ipod 30Go



## ma.v (16 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
La batterie de mon Ipod vidéo 30Go ne tient plus la charge : est-il possible et raisonnable de la changer soi-même ? 
Je vous remercie pour vos avis.


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir, 

voici un lien sur youtube qui te guide pas à pas pour changer une batterie d'iPod classic 5ème génération : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9csNyvh2mw0 
Il existe bien d'autres tuto sur le net !

C'est faisable avec un minimum de préparation et d'outils ^^ 
Tu peux toujours essayer si tu es un peu bricoleur  

amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------



## ma.v (17 Décembre 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse.
C'est que je me méfie un peu des vidéos comme celles-là, qui sont des  spots commerciaux... je ne voudrais pas éventrer mon appareil pour de  bon...l'as-tu déjà fait ? Y'a-t-il des petites astuces à ne pas ignorer avant de commencer ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Décembre 2010)

Oui, il m'est déjà arrivé de changer la batterie de mon iPod classic 5g.

Personnellement, je n'ai pas trouvé ça compliquer à faire sans y être bien préparer à l'avance. Je me suis lancé après avoir vu une vidéo dans ce genre et après l'achat d'une nouvelle batterie.

Peut-être que quelqu'un de mieux renseigné que moi s'aurait te dire précisément ce qu'il faut faire 

amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------

